
The great video game exodus - Impossible
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/318588/The_great_video_game_exodus.php
======
TwoNineFive
Been there, did that!

I worked in the gaming industry from the early to late 2000s, mostly on big
MMOs.

While most people seem to be desperate to get in, I got into the industry by
pure accident. I had a particular skill set that these companies needed and I
was in the right place at the right time.

There were some enjoyable aspects, such as some of the people I met and the
crazy acomplishments that I can list, but when I left that last job I really
didn't look back. I started working less hours, being less stressed out, got
more respect in my industry, gained employment stability, and started getting
paid literally more than double.

I had a job interview with Valve about a year ago now. It was the first time I
had interviewed at a gaming company in a long time. It really reminded me why
I left.

While I think Valve would have given me some neat technical challenges, and I
have to admit that they turned me down before I could do the same, the people
I interviewed with seemed miserable. We just didn't click attitude wise. There
were very few smiles during the all-day I spent there and it was pretty
obvious that people were overworked to the extreme. In one interview set,
phone notifications were constantly going off every four or five minutes, and
it was pretty obvious that was the norm, not an exception. By the time it was
over I was really turned off. I didn't want to join the misery.

I'm at the point in my life where I'm looking for a new adventure and money
isn't a big issue anymore. Maybe I'll join a startup, but I'll almost
certainly avoid a gaming startup, and I'd advise you to do the same.

